# December Meeting?



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

I missed the September meeting. Is there one planned for December? 

I would like to put in a request for some Bolbitis if anyone has some they would like to get rid of, either at the next meeting or sooner. It is becoming my favorite aquatic plant. Thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

NOT that I know. I know the spet was at brad's ? then some of the members went to aquatic exp. in the Chicago area this month. not sure what planned since the holidays are coming up ? 

I do know tca has there holiday christmas party at texas aquatics today or tomorrow.


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

Mike, Alex, and I got together and decided that it was too late to put together a December meeting. There will be a planning meeting in January, most likely at Texas Aquatics. We will post the meeting when the date is confirmed.

Brad Boustead
Secretary
DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------

